# Modest Mouse



## KameronG (Mar 19, 2009)

Fire it up. Get some strong indica and it's like a subwoofer in your brain.


----------



## surfthebrainwaves (Mar 27, 2009)

yea i was listenin to them last night for a while my friend put it on pretty good stuff


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 27, 2009)

Doin' The Cockroach.


----------



## stoner408 (Mar 27, 2009)

we were dead before the ship even sank is a good album


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 27, 2009)

The Lonesome Crowded West.


----------



## 123Michaelc (May 15, 2009)

Modest Mouse is da shit! My favorite band with there eclectic style of music... Almost every song is different making it hard for me to personally choose a favorite. But The Stars Are Projectors is a crazy song to listen to while your high....... or even when ur not


----------



## zeppelin (May 19, 2009)

good chillin band, world at large is a sick song


----------



## greenboiii420 (May 22, 2009)

i like all night diner


----------



## TeaTreeOil (May 22, 2009)

123Michaelc said:


> Modest Mouse is da shit! My favorite band with there eclectic style of music... Almost every song is different making it hard for me to personally choose a favorite. But The Stars Are Projectors is a crazy song to listen to while your high....... or even when ur not


Definitely. While a lot of bands create repetitive(boringly similar) tracks, Modest mouse has a delightful diversity.

I love that song. Projecting our lives down to the planet Earth.


----------



## J Bobba (Jun 15, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> The Lonesome Crowded West.


I'll second that...


----------



## eusdmg (Jun 16, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> The Lonesome Crowded West.


very good album!! cowboy dan is amazing, if you get a chance check out their first album, sad sappy sucker. very good stuff.


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Jun 18, 2009)

teeth like god's shoeshine is the best when youre baked...


----------



## JointDoctor (Jun 19, 2009)

the good times are killing me
great artist


----------



## 123Michaelc (Dec 1, 2009)

Forsaken5678 said:


> teeth like god's shoeshine is the best when youre baked...


Yeah, that songs awesome. I love how it almost seems like it's going to end, then OHMYGODDAM! lol It's pretty epic


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 1, 2009)

123Michaelc said:


> Yeah, that songs awesome. I love how it almost seems like it's going to end, then OHMYGODDAM! lol It's pretty epic


YEAH!!! that songs and Convenient Parking are both that way to me!


----------



## tebor (Dec 1, 2009)

Modest Mouse is a very good band
I enjoy their music very much


----------



## RoundTree (Jan 1, 2010)

MM is unmistakeably a top shelf band! And definitely one of my favorite bands. Top albums i like are 'long drive for someone with nothing to think about' 'lonesome crowded west' and 'everywhere and his nasty parlour tricks'


----------



## svefn (Jan 2, 2010)

this is a long drive for someone with nothing to think about...

One of my favorite albums, by far. She ionizes and atomizes, dramamine, and talking shit about a pretty sunset. Those songs have definitely influenced a series of sculptures I did a while back. (also, FIRST POST, hells yeah)


----------



## thewinghunter (Jan 2, 2010)

the OLD stuff is good the new stuff is kinda lame.
"convienient parking ha ha ha ha aaa is way bacckkkkkkkkkkk!"
ill suggest some other good bands:

CLutch, Shellac, Jesus Lizard

lemme know if u end up liking them!


----------



## RoundTree (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm sure most of you have heard dramamine, it being one of there more popular songs, i must agree. But has anyone tried actually popping 15 - 20 dramamine? the trip from it is pretty nice. I do recommend it. And while tripping throw on a modest mouse track and enjoy your self.


----------



## Ragoozo (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome band, Dramamine, Little Motel, Heart Cooks Brain, Bankrupt on Selling, Broke, The Stars Are Projectors, Cowboy Dan are some of my favorites, listened to MM for 7-8 hours straight last time I took 5 hits while staring at the wall lol


----------



## RoundTree (Jan 6, 2010)

Ragoozo said:


> Awesome band, Dramamine, Little Motel, Heart Cooks Brain, Bankrupt on Selling, Broke, The Stars Are Projectors, Cowboy Dan are some of my favorites, listened to MM for 7-8 hours straight last time I took 5 hits while staring at the wall lol


Yeah, I have been listing to Heart cooks brain, and The stars are Projectors alot lately. my tops songs by them change so frequently.


----------

